# ANOTHER question about cars - sign!



## Colin Robinson (Jan 19, 2011)

I am really sorry but I need some advice and don't know where else to turn...

I have tried the search function on here but am clearly putting in the wrong words so I thought I'd try from scratch?

I KNOW cars are more expensive out here but I have been offered a 2004 307 automatic with 80K kilometers on the clock and a full service history (one owner from new) for the sum of E6 000?

My question is, "_Is this the going rate, should I snap his hand off or would I be paying too much?"_?

If it's YOUR car I'm talking about, please don't answer this question and don't blame me for asking it.... Please?

Thanks,

Colin


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

As to the going rate, a quick check on standvirtual for comparables may be worthwhile.

Without knowing the condition and history it would I think be difficult to offer an opinion on values.

Try standvirtual.pt

HTH

Rob


----------



## Colin Robinson (Jan 19, 2011)

Why couldn't I find that website?? Or rather Google.co.uk OR Google.pt???

Thanks you so much robc - that's EXACTLY what I was looking for and tells me all I need to know about the true value of the car I have been offered!

I just hope that one day, I will be knowledgeable enough to be able to help others, like robc and so many other people on here have helped me?


----------



## maidentales (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi Colin

We are specialists in our fields of life obtained knowledge but need each other in our forums where we are not.

No shame in askin' and no shame in not knowing where to look as looking isn't always obvious in providing obvious solutions.

xx


----------



## Colin Robinson (Jan 19, 2011)

Thank you maidentales - I feel SLIGHTLY less guilty about taking up robc's time now...


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

Colin Robinson said:


> Thank you maidentales - I feel SLIGHTLY less guilty about taking up robc's time now...


Guilty

Think nothing of it

Happy to help

Rob


----------

